# Suggestions for a mug press that can handle 15oz mugs??



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

A few months ago we purchased a couple of these Mpresses from Heat Press Nation: MPress Digital Sublimation Mug Cup Heat Press Machine

We sublimate ceramic mugs, back to back, at 355 degrees for 150 seconds and they turn out great. Unfortunately we can't fit anything bigger than 11oz mugs in these specific heat presses so we purchased the HPN Signature Series 4-in-1 to handle the larger mugs (and hopefully add latte mugs to our offerings): HPN Signature Series 4-in-1 Digital Sublimation Mug Cup Heat Press Transfer Machine

The HPN is supposed to be a better press, but it takes a total of 240 seconds (90 seconds more than the cheaper MPress) to sublimate an 11oz ceramic mug. We sublimate 40-100 mugs a day so this press just doesn't seem like a good option for production. I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for presses that can handle 14-15oz mugs, and are possibly compatible with a latte attachments? Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi
Attach sublimation transfer paper with image printed in reverse to the mug with thermal tape.

Place mug in heat press on its side at the idle temperature of 380F, and close the element firmly around the mug. If the mug handle is touching the metal of the mug press, then it is too tight. 

Press the green PLAY button to begin the mug pressing cycle.

Once done, remove the mug from the press and remove the transfer paper immediately. You may submerge in room temperature water or allow to cool in front of a fan to prevent the image from bleeding.


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

Mugs presses work in two different ways. Some presses have an idle temperature and then slowly rise to the transfer temperature. Other presses idle at the transfer temperature and stay there for the entire time of the transfer. Either way the goal is to get the mug up to the correct temperature and then make the dye sub transfer.

Here is a set of instructions for a similar press from Coastal Business:
http://www.coastalbusiness.com/pdfs/mugmastermanual.pdf

You'll notice that you can print the 11oz./15oz. mugs in 2 different modes. There is the standard mode which has an idle temperature of 230 F, a pressing temperature of 330 F and a pressing time of 60 seconds. You can also set up the press to a "batch" mode where the idle temperature is 380, the pressing temperature is 385 and the pressing time is 170 seconds (similar to your initial mug press). Although they don't list this option for the latte mug, I'm wondering if you could run it in a batch mode too? I guess the only concern would be that the latte mug adapter would be running at a higher temperature.

I'm also curious how you generate sales of 40 -100 mugs a day?


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I looked into the Coastal press, and it sounds pretty good. I prefer presses with the idle temp feature, the HPN 4-in-1 doesn't have it which was a real bummer. 

I noticed Photo USA carries the BJ890 for the same price, not sure if this is a newer model but I'll definitely be looking into that one as well. Thanks again for the suggestion!


----------



## TEAMGRAPHIX (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you considered mug wraps. I got mine from conde we do 4 at a time in a table top convection oven they are lot faster than the mug press I had and we got better results. You can buy them in various sizes to fit different mugs. you might look into this check with Meg at Conde.


----------



## Pintail Imaging (Dec 30, 2015)

I use a Knight press and only do 15oz straight-sided mugs. I do them one after the other with no pauses. I have done 50 at once and they all turned out perfectly. Except when I put the paper on upside down. &#55357;&#56875;


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

What settings are you using for the 15oz mugs? We've got a DK3 in storage, I can't remember the settings we were using for ceramic mugs, but I do know the pressing time was a lot longer than on any of our new presses. I remember having to press stainless steel water bottles for about 5 minutes on the DK3, on the Mpresses we can do them in 120 seconds. We didn't get rid of our DK3 because we know it's a good solid press. I'd be willing to give it another shot if the press time is under 4 mins.


----------



## Print and Pray (Aug 6, 2008)

We've been considering a convection oven for some time now (mainly for shot glasses), but don't have much room to spare. Do you mind sharing the brand/model of your tabletop oven? How long do you heat the 4 mugs for?


----------



## TEAMGRAPHIX (Jan 15, 2009)

It is a Euro Pro X Model T0289. It is about 5 years old so I don't know if it still available. I think any small convection oven would work. With 4 mugs we heat them for 15 minutes. remove the wraps and drop them in a pan of water. We have several sets of wraps so while the one set is cooling we have another batch of mugs ready to go. We have done 100 in a day. The only down side id the interior height of the oven we can't do the tall steins. But we do very few of those so we take those home and do them in our home oven. There are probably newer models available now.


----------



## Pintail Imaging (Dec 30, 2015)

Print and Pray said:


> What settings are you using for the 15oz mugs? We've got a DK3 in storage, I can't remember the settings we were using for ceramic mugs, but I do know the pressing time was a lot longer than on any of our new presses. I remember having to press stainless steel water bottles for about 5 minutes on the DK3, on the Mpresses we can do them in 120 seconds. We didn't get rid of our DK3 because we know it's a good solid press. I'd be willing to give it another shot if the press time is under 4 mins.


I press for 5 minutes at 400 degrees. This is what the mug supplier recommends. Not sure if the type of press matters.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Print and Pray said:


> What settings are you using for the 15oz mugs? We've got a DK3 in storage, I can't remember the settings we were using for ceramic mugs, but I do know the pressing time was a lot longer than on any of our new presses. I remember having to press stainless steel water bottles for about 5 minutes on the DK3, on the Mpresses we can do them in 120 seconds. We didn't get rid of our DK3 because we know it's a good solid press. I'd be willing to give it another shot if the press time is under 4 mins.


We have three DK3 presses and press at 400 degrees (F) for 4min 30sec. After the 2nd or 3rd mug, it stays hot enough to where we can take it out between 4min and 4min 10sec and they come out looking great. These presses can take 11oz and 15oz. as you probably know since you have one and they are great presses.


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

I have both a DK3 and a Stahl's Mighty Press.

I think it partially depends upon which mugs you use. We use the hard coated mugs and found that we needed to press for 5 minutes in the DK3 to get the same colors we get from our Mighty Press.

For comparison the Mighty Press has an idle temperature of 215° and a pressing temperature of 390°. The DK3 keeps the temperature at a constant 400°. It takes 3.5 minutes in the Mighty Press and 5 minutes in the DK3. However, for consistent results, you have to wait about 5-6 minutes for the Mighty Press to cool down to 215° before you can press another mug. So, the DK3 is much faster for multiple mug orders.


----------

